# #furryworldprobelms



## Takun (May 20, 2011)

Boyfriend says he's going to feed the cat.  Not sure if he means himself or his pet cat. #furryworldproblems.


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2011)

I meant my pet cat :C


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2011)

Shouldn't _you_ be feeding the cat?


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Shouldn't _you_ be feeding the cat?


 Is this a euphemism?


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Is this a euphemism?


 Do you really need to ask that?


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2011)

What the fuck is this thread


----------



## Alstor (May 20, 2011)

Every post in this thread is less than 140 characters.

I'm impressed.


----------



## Zoetrope (May 20, 2011)

What's a probelm?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 20, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Is this a euphemism?


 Remember your old avatar everybody thought was dirty?


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Remember your old avatar everybody thought was dirty?


 The one with the delicious icing? I miss that. I'd bring it back, but Zeke would remove it and b& me because she thinks it's jizz.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> The one with the delicious icing? I miss that. I'd bring it back, but Zeke would remove it and b& me because she thinks it's jizz.


 
thats what i thought it was


----------



## BRN (May 21, 2011)

New friend called me a mate. Not sure how to feel. #furryworldproblems


----------



## Aden (May 21, 2011)

Furry in chatroom saying he loves his new pet. Two of three meanings of this are unsettling. #furryworldproblems


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> The one with the delicious icing? I miss that. I'd bring it back, but Zeke would remove it and b& me because she thinks it's jizz.


 Some people would actually use that as icing -_-


----------



## Azure (May 21, 2011)

Too much twitter, young man.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

my horse dildo got sucked into my ass and i cant get it out, someone reach around in there and help
furry world problems


----------



## Jashwa (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> my horse dildo got sucked into my ass and i cant get it out, someone reach around in there and help
> furry world problems


 Smallest horse dildo or biggest ass?


----------



## Alstor (May 21, 2011)

Friend's going to take a bath. Let's hope it's the one with actual water this time. #furryworldproblems


----------



## Jashwa (May 21, 2011)

Friends make a big deal over the fact that my 'sona is a cat and I don't eat seafood. #furryworldproblems


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 21, 2011)

Friend says "Let's go get pampered."
I don't know whether to feel excited or horrified.
#furryworldproblems


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 21, 2011)

I must be missing something.  Something terrible.


----------



## Xenke (May 21, 2011)

I like my back scratched.

I could be a cat...

#fwp


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 21, 2011)

People in my furry group think I should be commanding because my fursona is a wolf (apparently, they're not aware that only one wolf in a pack is the alpha, and I'm not that kind of person).

#furryworldprobelms <---remember to misspell it


----------



## Azure (May 21, 2011)

I spent all my money on high rez dog dicks in SL, and nobody will commission me for some shitty, overpriced art. How am I going to yiff my m8? #furryworldprobelms


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2011)

i got arrested but now wtf i'm banned from FA? #furryworldproblems


----------



## Lobar (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> my horse dildo got sucked into my ass and i cant get it out, someone reach around in there and help
> furry world problems


 
a friend of mine went to a con and this happened to someone she was rooming with

and rather than go to a hospital he just spent the whole con in his hotel room hoping it'd come out eventually

#furryworldproblems


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Smallest horse dildo or biggest ass?


 it was a joke that all furries have cavernous assholes due to ridiculously sized dildos [seriously, look at the size of this.
The thickest dildo on Bad-Dragon is 17.5 inches around. Yes, this is forreal, this is not made as a gag.



Lobar said:


> a friend of mine went to a con and this happened to someone she was rooming with
> 
> and rather than go to a hospital he just spent the whole con in his hotel room hoping it'd come out eventually
> 
> #furryworldproblems


 Was probably using a dildo intended for a girl. Dildos intended for anal use have a wider base or have "balls" attached so that they don't get lost mysteriously into a furries cave asshole.
[I'm being serious, this is not a joke and it is based upon my studies. I am a dildo expert]


----------



## Mentova (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> it was a joke that all furries have cavernous assholes due to ridiculously sized dildos [seriously, look at the size of this.
> The thickest dildo on Bad-Dragon is 17.5 inches around. Yes, this is forreal, this is not made as a gag.
> 
> 
> ...


 Tell me more about dildos.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Tell me more about dildos.


Glass or metal dildos/vibrators are dangerous for anal use because your asshole can tighten up and rip the muscle in it.


----------



## Kruelty (May 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Tell me more about dildos.


 

They're my only friend?


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 21, 2011)

I love your sense of humor, just that it's a bit forced sometimes.

What about the ones who tattoo penises and "guns" over their body? What about those who print yiff on their cars? What about the people who proclaim they're an animal soul in a human body?

Yes, them.
Don't they have #furryworldproblems @ #outerworld?

Most of you are probably deep inside it as well, judging by your knowledge.




Clayton said:


> Glass or metal dildos/vibrators are dangerous for anal use because your asshole can tighten up and rip the muscle in it.


 
Wouldn't that be used for direct annihilation? "Hey man, stick that up your meatshield! Also, you're dead and the fountain of wine is seen."


----------



## Lobar (May 21, 2011)

Kruelty said:


> They're my only friend?


 
who are you get out D:


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> What about those who print yiff on their cars? What about the people who proclaim they're an animal soul in a human body?


 These piss me off so fucking much. HarleyRoadkill said he saw someone with the license plate "MURR DOG" before



Kruelty said:


> They're my only friend?


 I can be your friend if yo want


----------



## Mentova (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Glass or metal dildos/vibrators are dangerous for anal use because your asshole can tighten up and rip the muscle in it.


 Well what do you recommend fair sir?


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> These piss me off so fucking much. HarleyRoadkill said he saw someone with the license plate "MURR DOG" before


 I'm happy that we don't print letters on license plates. 

Although, in that specific case, I'd change my license to "MURR I'm going to disband your engine from the car".


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well what do you recommend fair sir?


I don't recommend dildos because I don't use them.


----------



## Mentova (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I don't recommend dildos because I don't use them.


 Well what do you recommend?


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well what do you recommend?


 
Corporeal relations.

They tend to work better.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well what do you recommend?


 ...what
I recommend a dildo that isn't hard material


----------



## Mentova (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ...what
> I recommend a dildo that isn't hard material


 
Make jokes about what dildos you want to use on yourself and get serious responses. #furryworldproblems


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Make jokes about what dildos you want to use on yourself and get serious responses. #furryworldproblems


 What!?!?!
I am just a helpful guy  i like helping people and being nice


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 21, 2011)

A thread has been made that doesn't make any sense #furryworldproblems


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2011)

how do i get popular on fa i want 2 b famous #furryworldprobelms


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 21, 2011)

I have little talent and I want to find stuff I can make/do to upload to FA. What should I upload? #furryworldproblems


----------



## Zerig (May 21, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I have little talent and I want to find stuff I can make/do to upload to FA. What should I upload? #furryworldproblems


 
Macaroni art. With glitter.


----------



## Fay V (May 21, 2011)

I chose a fox as a fursona...everyone thinks I'm an effeminate man (fae) #FWP


----------



## Xenke (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ...what
> I recommend a dildo that isn't hard material


 
Jell-O penis.

SO JIGGLY.


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2011)

how do i tell my parents that i am secretly a furry? #furryworldprobelms


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 21, 2011)

Well after shopping around and a lot of leads that didn't pan out I finally [redacted] but what the fuck am I supposed to do now? I don't think they even make them in my size. #furryworldprobelms


----------



## anero (May 21, 2011)

I don't get this thread #furryworldproblems


----------



## Azure (May 21, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Well after shopping around and a lot of leads that didn't pan out I finally [redacted] but what the fuck am I supposed to do now? I don't think they even make them in my size. #furryworldprobelms


Accidentally it. The whole thing. That'll solve your #fwp


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 21, 2011)

Azure said:


> Accidentally it. The whole thing. That'll solve your #fwp


 
But if I accidentally [redacted] then I might as well have just stuck to [redacted] and a couple of [redacted] with a mascot suit. What should I do? Is this bad? [redacted]'s sake...


----------



## Stealthy (May 22, 2011)

I'm a member of FA. #furryworldproblems


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Jell-O penis.
> 
> SO JIGGLY.


 No, silicone works fine.


----------



## Fay V (May 22, 2011)

I found Rock-a-doodle on instant play on netflix...then I realized that transformation furries will have jacked off to the opening bit. Childhood ruined #FWP


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

"What's the difference between a pet and a submissive?" #fwp


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> "What's the difference between a pet and a submissive?" #fwp


Submissive = Gives some amount of control to dom.
Pet = Gives all control to dom.


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Submissive = Gives some amount of control to dom.
> Pet = Gives all control to dom.


 
A lot of furries are doing it wrong if that's the case. Wouldn't "all control" be more along the lines of a slave, though? When I think of pets I think of someone who gives a lot of control, but maybe with a safe word. Maybe I'm over analyzing stupid technical terms for it. Fuck it. I'll just say "my bitch".

Moving right along before I confuse myself.
When the phrase "I really love Pokemon" becomes suddenly creepy. #fwp


----------



## BRN (May 22, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> When the phrase "I really love Pokemon" becomes suddenly creepy. #fwp



My bad.


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

SIX said:


> My bad.


 
What are you talking ab-

Oh. Your...your gallery. Um. 

Hm.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> A lot of furries are doing it wrong if that's the case. Wouldn't "all control" be more along the lines of a slave, though? When I think of pets I think of someone who gives a lot of control, but maybe with a safe word. Maybe I'm over analyzing stupid technical terms for it. Fuck it. I'll just say "my bitch".
> 
> Moving right along before I confuse myself.
> When the phrase "I really love Pokemon" becomes suddenly creepy. #fwp


 pet/slave, same shit. Except I think "pet" is more into the pet-play side of BDSM but I could be wrong there.
Both have safe-words.


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Both have safe-words.


Whoops, I messed that one up.


----------



## Ixtu (May 22, 2011)

Both my boyfriends dumped me for wearing  a tail.
On the same date.
#furryworldprobelms


----------



## RagnarokChu (May 22, 2011)

I've finally met another furry in real life and he's trying to get me to read his twincest stories because I'll "understand him." #furryworldproblems


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

I want to eat these cheez-its but they're _all the way in the kitchen._ #furryworldproblems


----------



## Maisuki (May 22, 2011)

A thread has been made in the den and it actually makes sense.

#fwp


----------



## Fay V (May 22, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> A thread has been made in the den and it actually makes sense.
> 
> #fwp



how is that a problem?


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Doctors won't give me surgery so I can have a dog's face. #fwp


----------



## BRN (May 22, 2011)

I live in England and every furry ever is in America so meeting up for sex is so expensive #fwp


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

I'm a cat irl its hard to type with paws #meowmeow


----------



## LizardKing (May 22, 2011)

every time i walk my moms dog i get a boner looking at its butt wat do i do #furryworldprobelms


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> I'm a cat irl its hard to type with paws #meowmeow


 
*meows at you*  *kneads my cat bed* come and stay over in my cat bed will you prrrrrrrlease


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> *meows at you*  *kneads my cat bed* come and stay over in my cat bed will you prrrrrrrlease


 
what


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 22, 2011)

The Den finally disgusts me. #fwp


----------



## Calemeyr (May 22, 2011)

Dog at dog park humps other dog's face. I am grossed out. Does this mean I'm not a furry? #fwp


----------



## Takun (May 22, 2011)

Guy told me he is suing the cub scouts because they won't let him join.  He's 37.  #fwp


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Dog at dog park humps other dog's face. I am grossed out. Does this mean I'm not a furry? #fwp


 
When I was a wee lad my dog would hump other dogs faces. 

I have one
I'm getting booted off of disability for being an adult baby and scamming the system  #fwp


----------



## crustone (May 22, 2011)

I'm on probation for trying to yiff our school mascot during the halftime show #FWP


----------



## Fay V (May 22, 2011)

Friend mentioned they needed a suit. I gave them the name of a fursuit maker...friend meant a business suit #FWP


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 23, 2011)

Friend texted me, telling me to "Get my tail in gear" Don't know whether to hurry up or go looking for my fursuit tail #FWP


----------



## Jashwa (May 23, 2011)

someone asked me a question and i responded with meow. this is awkward. #furryworldprobelms


----------



## crustone (May 23, 2011)

Are muslim furries allowed to have pig fursonas? #furryworldproblems


----------



## BRN (May 23, 2011)

I dumped my mate for the 12th time and was so busy avoiding the drama on Second Life that I missed my chance to work at McDonalds #fwp


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2011)

I have tons of homework to do but I am instead spending my time on an online porn site and its adjacent forums. #furryworldprobelms


----------



## Kruelty (May 23, 2011)

My mom was just in Vegas. She said that she saw a guy sitting outside wearing a sign around his neck that said 'adopt me'. I started cracking up. #furryworldprobelms


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 23, 2011)

Kruelty said:


> My mom was just in Vegas. She said that she saw a guy sitting outside wearing a sign around his neck that said 'adopt me'. I started cracking up. #furryworldprobelms


 
Yeah, I saw an adoption center and started to hate it because I bet all the children were identical except for different skin tones and hair color. It took me more than 3 seconds to come to my senses. #fwp


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 25, 2011)

Cousin asked me to drag her Dog all anime style. I drew him as both Feral and Anthro. She looked at the anthro and gave me a thumbs up. I don't know whether that's good or bad, but I'm scared #FWP


----------



## Fay V (May 25, 2011)

Went to AC, can't afford rent #FWP


----------



## crustone (May 25, 2011)

Today, I was fired from McDonalds for giving away used Bad Dragon toys to customers. Apparently dog dildos and happy meals don't mix well #fwp


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 25, 2011)

Today I watches squirrels from my window, I then began to wonder when I'd be free like them. FWP#


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 25, 2011)

Ya know, I ventured here into the den for the first time in awhile, and this thread and another one reminded me why I stay the hell out of the den.


----------



## Volkodav (May 25, 2011)

I got yelled at for playing in horse shit. why the hell cant my family accept the fact that im a wolf??


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 25, 2011)

Takun said:


> Boyfriend says he's going to feed the cat.  Not sure if he means himself or his pet cat. #furryworldproblems.


 
What is he going to feed the cat?  Fancy Feast, Meow Mix, or?

Edit:

I can never find the Sergal option on the Ethnicity category of my applications.  fwp


----------



## Sax (May 25, 2011)

my stick figure cat-people pics don't sell, I'm gonna stick spiny cocks on them #furryworldproblems


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2011)

Met a new furry on steam. Within the first few minutes of talking he asks to typefuck and to send him furry porn. #FWP


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Met a new furry on steam. Within the first few minutes of talking he asks to typefuck and to send him furry porn. #FWP


 
Did he at least have the decency to say hi before that?


----------



## Kruelty (May 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Met a new furry on steam. Within the first few minutes of talking he asks to typefuck and to send him furry porn. #FWP


 
I ask to typefuck and for a little porn and now the whole community has found me out. #furryworldprobelms


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2011)

My character is a male fox. Because of this, people think I am a total bottom bitch slut who will suck all of their dicks. #FWP


----------



## Alstor (May 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My character is a male fox. Because of this, people think I am a total bottom bitch slut who will suck all of their dicks. #FWP


 Ditto. #fwp


----------



## CannotWait (May 25, 2011)

When people find out I'm furry, the first question they ask is: What's that? #FWP


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> When people find out I'm furry, the first question they ask is: What's that? #FWP


 I don't really see how that's a problem.

I could see it if they were like "Is that the thing where you fuck in animal costumes?"


----------



## CannotWait (May 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't really see how that's a problem.
> 
> I could see it if they were like "Is that the thing where you fuck in animal costumes?"


 
The people that think they know think that... so #FWP

___
And you're absolutely right. Not knowing is a good thing because you can explain it to them without previous opinion, bias, knowledge, etc.


----------



## Volkodav (May 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My character is a male fox. Because of this, people think I am a total bottom bitch slut who will suck all of their dicks. #FWP


 you are...


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you are...


 No sir I am not.

You seem to mistake my sarcasm for serious posts.


----------



## CannotWait (May 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No sir I am not.
> 
> You seem to mistake my sarcasm for serious posts.


 
Use this symbol:

:V

It clears things up because it means sarcasm.

(I bet you already knew that)


----------



## Volkodav (May 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No sir I am not.
> 
> You seem to mistake my sarcasm for serious posts.


 
yes you are ive confirmed it based on my studies



CannotWait said:


> Use this symbol:
> 
> :V
> 
> ...


it dont in my world, it just means "clay, shoot your huge load in my mouth"


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Use this symbol:
> 
> :V
> 
> ...


 uhhh... yeah I already know that. :|



Clayton said:


> yes you are ive confirmed it based on my studies


 
May I see the file you have on me? I would like to review your data.


----------



## Radiohead (May 25, 2011)

Have HIV. Get hit on constantly. #fwp


----------



## Volkodav (May 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> May I see the file you have on me? I would like to review your data.


 No I can't show you its top secret.


----------



## CannotWait (May 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No I can't show you its top secret.


 
*CIA File
Subject: **Heckler & Koch
File Status: TOP SECRET
We have confirmed the subject in question, through [REDACTED], to be a total bottom bitch slut who will suck everyone's dicks. As you can see in [REDACTED], this evidence is irrefutable and entirely certain. For more information see [REDACTED].

___

:V

*


----------



## Azure (May 25, 2011)

Parents took away internet, can't talk to your 3rd new boyfriend this month. #fwp


----------



## Kruelty (May 25, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Have HIV. Get hit on constantly. #fwp


 
Sup.


----------



## Radiohead (May 25, 2011)

Kruelty said:


> Sup.


 
Hi, would you like a terminal illness? <3


----------



## Volkodav (May 25, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> *CIA File
> Subject: **Heckler & Koch
> File Status: TOP SECRET
> We have confirmed the subject in question, through [REDACTED], to be a total bottom bitch slut who will suck everyone's dicks. As you can see in [REDACTED], this evidence is irrefutable and entirely certain. For more information see [REDACTED].
> ...


 
EDIT 5/25/2011 
I have confirmed H&K wants my dick in and around his mouth


----------



## Icky (May 25, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Use this symbol:
> 
> :V
> 
> ...


 
Or you could be good at using sarcasm. Either way.


----------



## Volkodav (May 25, 2011)

Icky said:


> Or you could be good at using sarcasm. Either way.


 girls, girls
Don't fight. There's enough Canadian sausage for you all to get a mouthful


----------



## CannotWait (May 25, 2011)

It's impossible to tell sarcasm from just words.
I bet you don't know whether or not that was sarcastic.


----------



## Azure (May 25, 2011)

No money for rent, sell Bad Dragon products. #fwp


----------



## Volkodav (May 25, 2011)

Azure said:


> No money for rent, sell Bad Dragon products. #fwp


 No money for rent, want BD dildo

Ask for donations for BD dildo


----------



## anero (May 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My character is a male fox. Because of this, people think I am a total bottom bitch slut who will suck all of their dicks. #FWP


 
wait, they aren't? #FWP


----------



## Octa (May 25, 2011)

went to a big hotel over the weekends full of grown adults wearing animal costumes. Told my friends I was at a rave, I was half right #FWP


----------



## Fenrari (May 25, 2011)

Getting stalked by creepy animal people who're trying to add me on facebook...#furryworldproblems


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> EDIT 5/25/2011
> I have confirmed H&K wants my dick in and around his mouth


 
I have 3rd party confirmation on that.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 25, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Ditto. #fwp


 

Double Ditto #fwp


----------



## Volkodav (May 25, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I have 3rd party confirmation on that.


 Good I have added you to my folder of witnesses


----------



## Kruelty (May 25, 2011)

I'm a bottom bitch cum slut but no one realizes that this is in fact a characteristic of a moose. #fwp


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 26, 2011)

'Chose Lucario for a 'sona because I have the creativity of a doughnut. 'Have a few call me "slutcario" because of all the artwork depicting them as such. #fwp


----------



## Icky (May 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> girls, girls
> Don't fight. There's enough Canadian sausage for you all to get a mouthful


But I don't like Canadian sausage :C 



CannotWait said:


> It's impossible to tell sarcasm from just words.
> I bet you don't know whether or not that was sarcastic.


 
It's not impossible, the user just has to be halfway decent at using sarcasm.
Yours was either truthful or really really shitty sarcasm :l


----------



## CannotWait (May 26, 2011)

Icky said:


> It's not impossible, the user just has to be halfway decent at using sarcasm.
> Yours was either truthful or really really shitty sarcasm :l



So what differentiates two equal statements with the same tone into one being sarcastic and one not being sarcastic?


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2011)

Icky said:


> But I don't like Canadian sausage :C


 I always thought you were a lesbian


----------



## Icky (May 26, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> So what differentiates two equal statements with the same tone into one being sarcastic and one not being sarcastic?


 
Context.

"[Idea about fiberglass fursuits]
Oh, awesome idea! I'd love to see this put into action."

"[Helpful idea about forum staff]
Oh, awesome idea! I'd love to see this put into action."


----------



## CannotWait (May 26, 2011)

Icky said:


> Context.
> 
> "[Idea about fiberglass fursuits]
> Oh, awesome idea! I'd love to see this put into action."
> ...


 
I still don't think the former is denoted from being honest. Are we supposed to assume from your intelligence that you don't think that's a good idea and were being sarcastic. I mean, I see where you're going, but sarcasm is more of a tone than a contextual literary device.


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I still don't think the former is denoted from being honest.


Idk anybody who would think fibreglass fursuit is a good idea


----------



## Icky (May 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Idk anybody who would think fibreglass fursuit is a good idea


 
Well, we know at least one.


----------



## CannotWait (May 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Idk anybody who would think fibreglass fursuit is a good idea


 
IDK... maybe this guy:


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 26, 2011)

I saw a guy on MARTA wearing a wolf tail on his hip. My first reaction was "what the fuck." My second reaction was "that might be cool to try one day." #furryworldprobelms


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I saw a guy on MARTA wearing a wolf tail on his hip. My first reaction was "what the fuck." My second reaction was "that might be cool to try one day." #furryworldprobelms


Wolf tails are expensive [around 60$ for one tail] so wearing one to a furry con around sad losers who cry over majestick woofs killed would be a bad idea.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Wolf tails are expensive [around 60$ for one tail] so wearing one to a furry con around sad losers who cry over majestick woofs killed would be a bad idea.


 
That's a good idea actually. Great way to troll furfags.

I want to troll furries but I don't have the monies to spare for a real wolf tail. #fwp


----------



## Mentova (May 26, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> That's a good idea actually. Great way to troll furfags.
> 
> I want to troll furries but I don't have the monies to spare for a real wolf tail. #fwp


 Try your best to make a realistic looking tail and tell furries at AC it's real :V


----------



## Radiohead (May 27, 2011)

I wore a real fox tail once before I knew about furries. Got hit on by a furry, got chewed out by a vegan. #normalpeoplewhat


----------



## Volkodav (May 27, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> That's a good idea actually. Great way to troll furfags.
> 
> I want to troll furries but I don't have the monies to spare for a real wolf tail. #fwp


 Yeah, I get a lot of "Y DID YOU KILL THAT BEAITUFUL COYOTE YOU MONSTER" comments on my fur pics.


----------



## Aleu (May 27, 2011)

Saw a book called "Bad Dog (A Love Story)" in nonfiction section at book store. I was disturbed. #FWP


----------



## Azure (May 28, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Saw a book called "Bad Dog (A Love Story)" in nonfiction section at book store. I was disturbed. #FWP





			
				Amazon Reviews said:
			
		

> "Not a cozy Marley and Me duplicate or Cesar Millanâ€“type training book (though readers will learn a lot about the value of appropriate training from someone whoâ€™s been there), this sharply written, darkly funny memoirâ€“*cumâ€“dog* storyâ€“cumâ€“recovery tale is a quick, absorbing read that will serve a wide audience well."


Yeah.


----------



## AdrianKain (May 28, 2011)

Lunch really doesnt taste good the second time... #FWP


----------



## Mentova (May 28, 2011)

AdrianKain said:


> Lunch really doesnt taste good the second time... #FWP


 what


----------



## AdrianKain (May 28, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what


 
Guess who is bulimic?


----------



## Mentova (May 28, 2011)

AdrianKain said:


> Guess who is bulimic?


 You are!


----------



## AdrianKain (May 28, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You are!


 
yep!...#fwp


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

What does bulimia have to do with furries at all?

Someone, somewhere, actually likes your greatest fear as a fetish. #internetworldproblems


----------



## Mentova (May 28, 2011)

AdrianKain said:


> yep!...#fwp


 what that doesn't have anything to do with furries

go see a therapist or something brah cause that is not healthy at all


----------



## Aden (May 28, 2011)

AdrianKain said:


> Guess who is bulimic?


 
Guess who just might be fishing for attention
this doesn't make you special; please go get help


----------



## Icky (May 28, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what that doesn't have anything to do with furries


Sure it does: 



Aden said:


> fishing for attention


----------



## BRN (Jun 2, 2011)

jaan.kevin said:


> give reasons or evidence for your answer, shwoing that you have thought  of more than one point of view. you must include refrence to religous  beliefts in your answer.


 
Wow, I don't remember seeing anything like this since I was fourteen.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 2, 2011)

SIX said:


> Wow, I don't remember seeing anything like this since I was fourteen.


 I find it funny the bot totally missed.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 2, 2011)

Are the bots giving us standardized tests now?

I didn't study I am so screwed. :C


----------



## Recel (Jun 2, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are the bots giving us standardized tests now?
> 
> I didn't study I am so screwed. :C



Your avatar says your screwed mostly at nights. :V

Or you screw people at night... I cant sleep now... HK will get me. D: #FWP


----------



## Stealthy (Jun 3, 2011)

AdrianKain said:


> Guess who is bulimic?



Take it from a fellow ED sufferer. DON'T RE-EAT YOUR DAMN REGURGITATED LUNCHES. YOU'RE AN IDIOT AND YOU DESERVE TO GET THE BRAIN DAMAGE THAT COMES WITH IT IF YOU DO THAT.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 3, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> Take it from a fellow ED sufferer. DON'T RE-EAT YOUR DAMN REGURGITATED LUNCHES. YOU'RE AN IDIOT AND YOU DESERVE TO GET THE BRAIN DAMAGE THAT COMES WITH IT IF YOU DO THAT.









what


----------



## Stealthy (Jun 3, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> what



If you're crazy enough to throw up your food in the first place, EATING YOUR VOMITY FOOD is not going to help. At all. (And it's not even bulimia anymore if you do that, it's a different disorder entirely.)

And eating disorders can cause brain damage. *coughSchiavocough*


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 3, 2011)

What the fuck?









#furryworldproblems


----------



## Stealthy (Jun 3, 2011)

I just freaked some furries out, I didn't know that was possible. #furryworldproblems


----------



## Brenny (Jun 3, 2011)

EDIT: k I know about it I am a fan of anthros and such and have my own fersona...
Want to learn about being a furry but other than lurking I have no idea how. Someone needs to make a big 'ible about it mabye me when I actually understand more than just the basics. #furryworldproblems

Been on here 3 days, Gone from being hetero to BI #furryworldproblems


----------



## Stealthy (Jun 3, 2011)

Met somebody who thinks furry is more than a hobby, and you have to 'learn' about it to be one. #furryworldproblems


----------



## Fay V (Jun 3, 2011)

I live at home with my parents, have everything paid for, have luxuries like a PS3 and no job. My parents asked me to do normal chores when I wanted to browse FA. They are the devil. #FWP


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 3, 2011)

Brenny said:


> Want to learn about being a furry but other than lurking I have no idea how. Someone needs to make a big 'ible about it mabye me when I actually understand more than just the basics. #furryworldproblems



You don't "learn" about being furry. It's kind of whatever you make it. Some are all about the porn, and others are just in it for the community. I'm here because I enjoy anthro and just kind of want to talk to people that share a similar hobby, similar to how I go to gaming boards to be with other gamers. Don't think that furry has any set rules, or you will be sorely disappointed.


> Been on here 3 days, Gone from being hetero to BI #furryworldproblems


 I've been here for about 3 weeks and I'm still straight. I don't really see how just being around these people does that. Now the main site... well, let's just say I keep [kept, dammit Kelo] my porn filter on for a reason...

I've been on a furry forum for 3 weeks and I feel at home already. #furryworldprobelms


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 3, 2011)

No one will give me a job and Xipoid keeps trying to lynch me.  #niggerworldproblems


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 3, 2011)

Where is the tuna. You promised tuna. I will shit on your bed. #catworldproblems


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 3, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> If you're crazy enough to throw up your food in the first place, EATING YOUR VOMITY FOOD is not going to help. At all. (And it's not even bulimia anymore if you do that, it's a different disorder entirely.)
> 
> And eating disorders can cause brain damage. *coughSchiavocough*



I know eating vomit is bad

I'm just confused as to why you needed to point out you go to ED.

or felt the need to tell him/her that in the first place

I think he was joking when he talked about eating vomit idk birds do it or something


----------



## Stealthy (Jun 3, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I know eating vomit is bad
> 
> I'm just confused as to why you needed to point out you go to ED.
> 
> ...




Ohyeah *remembers she's not on a support forum*

ED is an abbreviation for 'eating disorder'.

I confused the language for my furry forum and my eating disorder support forum. Next I'll be explaining yiff to anorexic people. #furryworldproblems


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 3, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> Ohyeah *remembers she's not on a support forum*
> 
> *ED is an abbreviation for 'eating disorder'.*
> 
> I confused the language for my furry forum and my eating disorder support forum. Next I'll be explaining yiff to anorexic people. #furryworldproblems



Wow I derped

Think whenever someone says ED they mean encyclopedia dramatica #furryworldprobelms


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 3, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Wow I derped
> 
> Think whenever someone says ED they mean encyclopedia dramatica #furryworldprobelms


 Whenever I see "ED" I think erectile dysfunction... #whatthefuck


----------



## Brenny (Jun 3, 2011)

I was completely wasted an hour ago drinkingworldproblems#


----------



## Azure (Jun 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> No one will give me a job and Xipoid keeps trying to lynch me.  #niggerworldproblems


 white power


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 3, 2011)

Azure said:


> white power


 White powder. #cocaineaddiction :V


----------



## Mentova (Jun 3, 2011)

The most exciting thing in my life this month is going to Anthrocon. #fwp


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 3, 2011)

I clicked on a thread and as page count went up relevance went down #internetworldproblems


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 5, 2011)

Watches TV and sees new show.... 
#fwp


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 5, 2011)

BrennanTheWolfy said:


> Watches TV and sees new show....
> #fwp


 


			
				the review said:
			
		

> The series might just work, if writers can keep up the self-aware  dialogue and situations and stay away from the disturbing furry  undertones.



I lol'd


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 5, 2011)

People online seem to have a difficult time grasping the concept that I'm straight and don't look at yiff, even though I'm a furry. #furryworldprobelms


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> People online seem to have a difficult time grasping the concept that I'm straight and don't look at yiff, even though I'm a furry. #furryworldprobelms


 
There's no all-encompassing law that demands that you must my dear sir, frankly now I see you in a better light.


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

This thread is confusingly funny.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 5, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> There's no all-encompassing law that demands that you must my dear sir, frankly now I see you in a better light.


 Yeah, I know. And the sad thing is that both of the people I'm talking about in that post are furries too. :/

Quick to call bullshit some people are, hmmm? /yoda


----------



## Aleu (Jun 5, 2011)

Getting worked up about new furry forum mods. #fwp

Every other sentence can be used as a sexual innuendo. #fwp.


----------

